# Fort Stewart Bound!!!



## IFLY4U (Mar 1, 2018)

It is that time of year of our annual pilgrimage to Ft Stewart to put some hogs on the ground. We will be there 7-11 March with a group of 14. Hard to believe that we started doing our annual hunt 9 years ago with a group of 5. I am looking for any reports of water levels, flooding, and road conditions, along any problems or words of wisdom for the I-Sportsman system. 
Gary


----------



## GSUbackwoods (Mar 1, 2018)

The Canochee and Ogeechee levels are coming back down to a nice steady level, so no worry about flooding.  Road conditions will vary by area, but most main roads should be decent.  Main thing with iSportsman is make sure you sign out for hunting before 9:30 or you are booted for 7 days.


----------



## IFLY4U (Mar 1, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Mar 1, 2018)

The I sportsman site says east of 119 you can use big game weapons, I guess small game weapons in D,E,F. I sportsman is pretty easy, some roads in e and f areas are 4x4 only and a winch is recommended.


----------



## BowArrow (Mar 1, 2018)

I believe it was small game weapons west of 119 from day after deer season to end of small game season which was Feb 28.  From March 1 to day before turkey season it is big game weapons both sides of 119 except shotgun and archery areas. No hog hunting during turkey season except in archery areas. The small weapons restriction west of hwy. 119 was to give small game hunters areas to hunt without worrying about center fire rifles.


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Mar 1, 2018)

I wish it was written clearly in the hunting regulations. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## tracker12 (Mar 2, 2018)

IFLY4U
We will have 7 guys down there from the 5th-10th.  I am sorry to say that most of the pigs will be killed by the time you get there.  I'll try to convince the guys to leave a few little ones but can't guarantee it. lol


----------



## IFLY4U (Mar 2, 2018)

Thanks Tracker. We always seem to find a few; I think that we killed 15 last year in 4 days. 

In years past, once small game season ends the last day of February, you can use any firearm to hunt hogs on the entire installation (shotgun and bow areas excluded). During small game season, half the reservation is restricted to weapons legal to hunt small game such as rimfire rifles and shoguns with #4 or smaller shot. The other half of the reservation was opened up for high power rifles to kill hogs. Every other year, the half of the reservation was switched but it really depended on how the wildlife folks on the reservation wanted to manage the areas. 

The I-Sportsman system is new but has been in effect on several other military reservations for years. The firearms registration has become more restrictive to include a 72 hour wait time to allow for background checks which is a DOD regulatory requirement..


----------



## Bobby Linton (Mar 2, 2018)

Just checked the area status sheet for the weekend it looks like most of the base is closed.  I hope that changes for y'all.  Make sure you check the open areas closer to the time of your departure.  I would be awful upset if I made a long trip and it was 85% closed.


----------



## tracker12 (Mar 2, 2018)

Always an open area Bobby.  And if not there is always cold beer and friends to hang with at the campground.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Mar 3, 2018)

I hope y'all have great hunting.  Didn't  want to discourage anyone.  Just offering a heads up about the area status page @ i-sportman.  I assume you guys camp at Holebroke campground.    There is another good option at Evans County Public Fishing Area on the west side of the base.  Easy access into F11.


----------



## IFLY4U (Mar 16, 2018)

We had a great hunt this year but it was a little tougher than years past. The areas that we are used to hunting were closed so we had to scout out some new areas. Ended up with killing 4 and I lost another one that got into an impact area on me. Looking forward to next year.
Gary


----------



## The Rodney (Mar 20, 2018)

Have fun!  We used to shoot yotes and pigs at night with Bradley Fighting Vehicles in late 80's.  Before I joined the National Guard they used to send an advanced team to shoot a hog and start roasting it for drill weekend and have kegs of beer.  Then they smacked them back in line before I showed up.


----------

